# Guys checking out your woman



## Wolf1974

So my GF recently joined my gym and I have been introducing her to weight lifting. Since we are in the weight area the number of guys is higher than women. Shouldn't be that way but at my gym it is. Anyway one ASSet my GF has is a great ass made even better in yoga pants. So when we go I see her getting checked out. It's nothing egregious just little looks. 

Anyway this doesn't bother me. IF someone was leering I would take issue or purposely making her uncomfortable I would do something but it's not that. I'm not a jealous person by nature so not a big deal. My question is are any of you other guys bothered by this? No right or wrong answers just curious what others are thinking about this. Doesn't have to apply to the gym....if your woman is getting checked out does it bother you?


----------



## Dredd

Well, I wouldn't date a woman who thought there was nothing wrong with wearing such revealing clothing in public. For all intents and purposes, she's naked from the waist down. Might as well spray paint her.


----------



## bbdad

Hell no I would not be bothered. And, she is not naked from the waist down by any means.

When my wife lifts, she is in there to lift. I will tell her afterwards that so and so was checking her out. She just laughs. She knows I am the same way. I am pretty oblivious to surroundings in the gym. Her friends even comment to her at times that so and so was trying to flirt with me, but I didn't even notice because I was lifting. Her friends are shocked by that. When I lift, it is game on!! It is not playtime.


----------



## Miss Independent

Dredd said:


> Well, I wouldn't date a woman who thought there was nothing wrong with wearing such revealing clothing in public. For all intents and purposes, she's naked from the waist down. Might as well spray paint her.



Yoga pant=naked?? Really?


----------



## heartsbeating

I'd love my guy to come to the gym with me but it's not his bag. I'm pretty much the only woman in the weights section. At first I felt eyes darting my way but now I'm either not noticed or I don't notice it if I am. Initially I felt so out of place and self-conscious that I was likely looking around. I haven't been hit-on at the gym and I'm usually just trying to do my thing and be able to walk down the stairs afterwards with my shaky legs, so now I don't tend to notice anything other than which machines or weights are available.

Yoga pants... it's work-out gear like swimwear, cycle gear etc. Give me a break. Personally I'm preferring crop pants over yoga pants but that was a crazy comment. If only more women felt more encouraged and comfortable to hit the gym in the weights section. Wolf, please continue encouraging your girlfriend and helping her feel like it's no big deal to be there.

Outside of the gym, if another dude has commented to my husband or paid me a compliment in front of him, it's no big deal and he doesn't need validation from other dudes either. As for simply being checked-out... I can't even remember when that last happened?


----------



## long_done

Sounds like you have an attractive girlfriend, you should be grateful that other guys notice her.

Be bothered by this?? Hmm I think a little is okay, but you need to get over it. It's totally normal. 

If you trust her, and she will be faithful, this should not be an issue. 

Be glad you don't have an unattractive wife that no one even bats an eye at.


----------



## long_done

SimplyAmorous said:


> I don't go to the gym..never got into that sort of thing.... Husband is the 1st to tell me when someone is checking me out, he gets a big charge out of it...he'll give it to me play by play what he saw, point the guy out.. its rather amusing to both of us..(and at my age, ya know.. I am going to smile about it too )..


I love the gym. Like you I used to despise it, hate it. But now it's my place to meditate and do something to de-stress from the day. It's an amazing place where you stop worrying about all of the crap that goes on in the world, and only focus on you, and you only.

I wish more people would get their butts into the gym and adopt a healthy lifestyle, and see how much mental enjoyment there can be had while improving their bodies. :smthumbup:

And I'll admit, I catch girls checking me out... and I do vice versa too. I like people who are improving themselves, but this is not the main reason I'm there. I love the singular focus on self-improvement there.


----------



## Dredd

spinsterdurga said:


> Yoga pant=naked?? Really?


I realize its not a popular concept. People have become deluded with social influence. You wouldn't walk around in your underwear in public, yet you will wear a bikini. Why? Because its socially acceptable. 

Directly comparing yoga pants to being naked, most details of the genitals probably escape notice, but beyond that, they are equally as revealing.


----------



## long_done

Disagree about yoga pants but you're entitled to your opinion.

I'm a pretty conservative guy but I see nothing wrong with yoga pants, they are designed for comfort while doing yoga.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

long_done said:


> I wish more people would get their butts into the gym and adopt a healthy lifestyle, and see how much mental enjoyment there can be had while improving their bodies. :smthumbup:


 I hate exercising.... I'd rather ride bikes, go take a walk together...get out in nature...even digging a ditch sounds more inviting to me.. (sorry just being honest)... 

Well stick to our sexorcising... this works for us ... I once bought a video -trying to get more into exercising..to hold my attention...it had couples "erotically" exorcising / like off of each other.. on top of each other...it was really unique.


----------



## long_done

SimplyAmorous said:


> I hate exercising.... I'd rather ride bikes, go take a walk together...get out in nature...even digging a ditch sounds more inviting to me.. (sorry just being honest)...
> 
> Well stick to our sexorcising... this works for us ... I once bought a video -trying to get more into exercising..to hold my attention...it had couples "erotically" exorcising / like off of each other.. on top of each other...it was really unique.


Good God.. why couldn't my STBXW have been like this... your husband is damn lucky man... damn lucky!!


----------



## Dredd

long_done said:


> Disagree about yoga pants but you're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> I'm a pretty conservative guy but I see nothing wrong with yoga pants, they are designed for comfort while doing yoga.


Thats nice, but you've yet to give a reason why yoga pants are visually unlike being naked. And hence why your argument makes any sense.


----------



## heartsbeating

Dredd said:


> I realize its not a popular concept. People have become deluded with social influence. You wouldn't walk around in your underwear in public, yet you will wear a bikini. Why? Because its socially acceptable.


No, it's because wearing jeans while swimming or at the beach is impractical. The clothes serve purposes - including the material they're constructed with.


----------



## Miss Independent

Dredd said:


> Directly comparing yoga pants to being naked, most details of the genitals probably escape notice, but beyond that, they are equally as revealing.



I disagree. 

As for the op, i don't frequent gyms. I take Pilates(mat+reformer), insane core, cardio kickboxing and run. I don't pay attention to guys checking me out, but find it annoying when one comes and try to talk to me while I'm stretching. I'm probably intimidated by gyms☺


----------



## Miss Independent

Dredd said:


> Thats nice, but you've yet to give a reason why yoga pants are visually unlike being naked. And hence why your argument makes any sense.



Yoga pants=you can see the outline
Naked= you can see bare skin and everything


----------



## Cosmos

Dredd said:


> Well, I wouldn't date a woman who thought there was nothing wrong with wearing such revealing clothing in public. For all intents and purposes, she's naked from the waist down. Might as well spray paint her.


What do you deem suitable attire for working out in a gym?:scratchhead:


----------



## long_done

Dredd said:


> Thats nice, but you've yet to give a reason why yoga pants are visually unlike being naked. And hence why your argument makes any sense.


You seem to have a hang up over yoga pants. Based on the responses I think you have an issue, not the rest of the people.


----------



## long_done

Cosmos said:


> What do you deem suitable attire for working out in a gym?:scratchhead:


I'm guess a hijab and burka... LOL

Some muslim men do not like seeing any naked skin of women at all.. I just can't get it... what a waste of human beauty. :scratchhead:


----------



## alexm

It really depends on how they're doing it.

Just the other day, some guy came walking towards us while we were standing around outside chatting. He looked her up and down, didn't take his eyes off her, kept his eyes on her as he walked past, stared a little too long at her butt. It was a solid 15 seconds of not taking his eyes off her, and in a leering, pervy kind of way.

The whole time, I was staring him down, and he only noticed when he finally looked up. I locked eyes with him, he gave a half-assed grin, but I don't think I looked amused. He finally looked away and continued on, but turned around for one last look AT ME. Not sure if he thought I was going to come after him, or if he was giving me a little challenge.

THAT, I don't like. A quick glance, sure thing. But anything longer, and it's disrespectful and uncomfortable. And it's worse when I'm RIGHT THERE.

My ex wife once got totally hit on from some d-bag with me like 2 feet away. She looked at him like he was from Mars, said she was married, and he glanced at me, then back at her and said "to this guy?", and walked away before I could think of something good to say. I think I was shocked enough at what just happened that my brain and tongue didn't work together quickly enough! Of course I thought of something witty to say, but it was much too long afterwards to sound cool... lol


----------



## JCD

Dredd said:


> I realize its not a popular concept. People have become deluded with social influence. You wouldn't walk around in your underwear in public, yet you will wear a bikini. Why? Because its socially acceptable.
> 
> Directly comparing yoga pants to being naked, most details of the genitals probably escape notice, but beyond that, they are equally as revealing.


Here. Dredd approved gym wear:












The hussy isn't wearing a veil, the tramp!


----------



## alexm

Dredd said:


> Well, I wouldn't date a woman who thought there was nothing wrong with wearing such revealing clothing in public. For all intents and purposes, she's naked from the waist down. Might as well spray paint her.


It's okay. They cover the ankles.


----------



## JCD

For the other side....











And honestly, we have at least one female poster who would probably prefer to exercise in a burka in rejection of the patriarchal dominated sexualized Western culture.


----------



## JCD

You know, I'm thinking about Dredd's post and my experiences at the gym.

Random thoughts

1) Since many women DO worry about the shape of their thighs, their butt, and if they are getting (ahem) outline, one would think that such attire would be less popular than it is. Since it is so widely accepted, there must be some benefit to it.

2) And yet, I would not wear such attire. We have one gentleman who wears such clothing (it is not a typical gym) and he is given eye rolls by the other male members. So I think, as a culture, we 'allow' (some women would say 'demand') that women can be sexualize on purpose in ways that we don't expect or demand men. This Is pretty obvious. Either that, or my exercises don't involve the fabric bunching issue.

3) As a culture, we have designated specific wear in specific places, as Dredd alludes to. Bikinis are allowed on the beach. Yoga pants are allowed at the gym. It would be highly inappropriate to wear a formal gown to enjoy the water or a bikini at a State Dinner. But as a society, we've AGREED to this. So individual opinions are allowed, but let's not kid ourselves at how out of step they are to society in general.

@ Alexm. I would learn 'the finger snap' when a guy is perving too much. A snapped set of fingers in front of a pervert's face with a quick 'You know...we accept when 16 year old boys act that way. At your age it's just sort of pathetic.' Just be ready for the fall out. Cover your head and just keep swinging.


----------



## Wolf1974

Dredd said:


> Well, I wouldn't date a woman who thought there was nothing wrong with wearing such revealing clothing in public. For all intents and purposes, she's naked from the waist down. Might as well spray paint her.


:rofl:

You can't be serious. It's workout clothes. 

The coined term is "greatest thing since sliced bread" but that's really not all that great. 

However....

In my book Who ever invented coffee, Air conditioning, and yoga pants deserve a big hug!


----------



## JCD

Wolf1974 said:


> The coined term is "greatest thing since sliced bread" but that's really not all that great.


I believe women coined that particular term. But then again, they were the ones stuck making the sandwiches, so they probably knew something we didn't.


----------



## alphaomega

Wolf1974 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You can't be serious. It's workout clothes.
> 
> The coined term is "greatest thing since sliced bread" but that's really not all that great.
> 
> However....
> 
> In my book Who ever invented coffee, Air conditioning, and yoga pants deserve a big hug!


A hug? A hug! Are you fkn serious?

More like the Nobel prize!


----------



## alphaomega

bbdad said:


> When I lift, it is game on!! It is not playtime.


Amen, sister!!!!
:iagree:


----------



## alphaomega

Just because I feel like changing the subject...sorry wolf...

I did take some time off from lifting and got lazy...

After several months back into it, I noticed a spike in testosterone. It actually felt kinda nice...like an old friend. (Being my age, it probably drops faster than normal during inactivity)

At any rate, I was waiting for a bench press bench. The punk ass using it decided he's also use it for his tricep push-ups, and his lying tricep curls. There are other benches for that shat!

So trying to be patient, I started to get really annoyed. To the point where I moved on to the inclined press, but all the time seething and swearing in my head...and letting it all out on that exercise. Felt good. Felt awesome! But that punk is still a little punk ass shat.

And yes, yoga pants are sliced bread!


----------



## Entropy3000

spinsterdurga said:


> Yoga pants=you can see the outline
> Naked= you can see bare skin and everything


Ummmm, the yoga pants I have seen and there may be different kinds are very revealing, especially the light color ones. Basically see thru as well as painted on. 

Body paint is not bare skin either.


----------



## Entropy3000

long_done said:


> I'm guess a hijab and burka... LOL
> 
> Some muslim men do not like seeing any naked skin of women at all.. I just can't get it... what a waste of human beauty. :scratchhead:


Infinite shades of grey here. I know exactly what he is talking about.

maybe they are not wearing "yoga pants" at all. Maybe they are wearing tights with nothing else. That is what it looks like.

-----

Googled yoga pants versus tights. It seems there is a type of yoga pants that are sheer. I see these not so much at the gym as out and about shopping and so on.










Not uncommon for these to be worn with a thong or g-string. Unfortunately the wrong women wear these.

I am betting that these are what is being defended. Not even the same thing IMO, though plenty sexy without being over the top. :










Anyway, at the gym I am too psyched up to take much notice.


----------



## heartsbeating

I wonder why she's wearing stilettos with them?

These are the yoga pants I have. This material is not see-through. It's what I've seen most women wearing (at yoga class, jogging and such).










I have these pants too and they've become my preference for doing weights. They're comfortable and used to be too tight for me to wear so I'm a little proud to finally be rocking 'em.


----------



## Jellybeans

I pretty much only wear yoga pants to the gym. They are easier to move in.

So what does Dredd think women should wear to the beach? 

OP - I am sure people check out your wife everywhere, not just at the gym. Humans with eyeballs and all that.


----------



## Jellybeans

Lila said:


> Posed the question to DH. He said he would be more upset if no one checked me out. LOL.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Cosmos

Entropy3000 said:


> Infinite shades of grey here. I know exactly what he is talking about.
> 
> maybe they are not wearing "yoga pants" at all. Maybe they are wearing tights with nothing else. That is what it looks like.
> 
> -----
> 
> Googled yoga pants versus tights. It seems there is a type of yoga pants that are sheer. I see these not so much at the gym as out and about shopping and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not uncommon for these to be worn with a thong or g-string. Unfortunately the wrong women wear these.
> 
> I am betting that these are what is being defended. Not even the same thing IMO, though plenty sexy without being over the top. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, at the gym I am too psyched up to take much notice.


I wouldn't be seen dead in the top two (which to me are tights/leggings). The bottom ones are what I call yoga pants, except I wear them to mid-calf.


----------



## Deejo

I get checked out by guys all the time when I wear my yoga pants to the gym ...


----------



## Jellybeans

Bow-chick-a-bow-wow


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DH laughs at guys who check me out.

As for yoga pants...I prefer the thicker cotton ones. I'm sick of seeing chicks wear leggings/tights acting like they're yoga pants. They're not. Just stop it.

I have the grey ones that were posted above (the woman is wearing them w/heels) and they're the best. I have them in black too.


----------



## Deejo

Saw an interview recently with the CEO of Levi's. Jeans sales are down drastically for women ... yoga pants are the new bluejeans.

Often when I'm on a date or with a gf, I'll ask the question, "So? How many times?"
The question is if she is aware how many times she has been checked out, whether it's doing dumbell presses or walking to the restroom in a restaurant.

Have only had a 'leerer' on one occasion that I'm aware of. As soon as he became aware that I was leering at him, he stopped.


----------



## Jellybeans

Men are much more obvious avout checking women out than are women checking men out. I notice when I get checked out sometimes. And sometimes it is DAMN obvious. I think it's funny. And flattering. Unless it's a creeper. Otherwise, it makes me smile.

One of the grocers at my supermarket is always checking me out. Earlier this week I was in there and heard "HEY GIRL...how you beeen?" I flashed him a big smile and said I'd been well as I picked up my produce. It's the little things.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ugh.yoga pants will never be my new blue jeans. There's nothing better than a broken in pair of jeans

The only time I notice someone checking me out is when they're being obnoxious and offensive about it. 

Otherwise if I see someone glance at me I assume it's bc I look weird.

DH swears I've got them swooning in the aisles when we go out together. whatever


----------



## Rowan

Guys, despite anything the all-knowing interwebzzz might come up with, the see-through, skin-tight version are _leggings_. They're like a slightly thicker pair of tights. Leggings are not pants. Pants are pants. Yoga pants are pants. You can't see through them and, unless you have some serious VPL issues happening, no one can tell what type or color of underwear you have - or do not have - on under them. Because they're pants. Lululemon got into all manner of drama a couple years ago for selling yoga pants that were see-through when worn in certain circumstances - because women who buy yoga pants expect to get pants and not leggings. Any grown woman who says she doesn't know the difference, or thinks leggings are yoga pants, is either pathologically clueless or _lying_. 

Even so, I don't wear yoga pants on the street unless it's the street between my yoga studio and the parking lot or occasionally to pump gas when I'm on the way home from yoga.

And, no, yoga pants are not my new jeans. There's nothing better than good jeans.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Lila said:


> Posed the question to DH. He said he would be more upset if no one checked me out. LOL.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_




Yeah, nobody wants something that no one else wants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

I wear similar to Hearts when in the gym because you need ease of movement when lifting weights. I couldn't give less of a toss about whether anyone's looking at my ass or not. Go in, headphones on, lift weights, get out again


----------



## BostonBruins32

No problem with my wife wearing yoga pants and or being checked out at the gym etc. 

At this point I wouldnt care if she walked around with cleavage etc.. We have a crappy intimate relationship so I'm beyond the point of caring how she dresses. Good relationship or not, other guys checking out your wife is closer to a good thing than a bad thing.


----------



## Entropy3000

heartsbeating said:


> I wonder why she's wearing stilettos with them?
> 
> These are the yoga pants I have. This material is not see-through. It's what I've seen most women wearing (at yoga class, jogging and such).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have these pants too and they've become my preference for doing weights. They're comfortable and used to be too tight for me to wear so I'm a little proud to finally be rocking 'em.


Yup. This is the disconnect. As usual people have a different picture.


----------



## Married but Happy

Yes, guys check out my wife. She's very attractive and fit, so it would be surprsing if they didn't. I'm not at all bothered, and she is very tasteful in her selection of clothing anyway. We don't go to the gym as such (mostly we exercise at home), but do go to martial arts classes and the beach, where she still rocks a bikini.


----------



## Jellybeans

Cosmos said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in the top two (which to me are tights/leggings).


They are trashy.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Entropy3000 said:


> Infinite shades of grey here. I know exactly what he is talking about.
> 
> maybe they are not wearing "yoga pants" at all. Maybe they are wearing tights with nothing else. That is what it looks like.
> 
> -----
> 
> Googled yoga pants versus tights. It seems there is a type of yoga pants that are sheer. I see these not so much at the gym as out and about shopping and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not uncommon for these to be worn with a thong or g-string. Unfortunately the wrong women wear these.
> 
> I am betting that these are what is being defended. Not even the same thing IMO, though plenty sexy without being over the top. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, at the gym I am too psyched up to take much notice.


I've never seen any females at my gym wearing that see through version of the yoga pants.
They usually wear the skin fitted ,thicker spandex or lycra type shorts and tank tops.
Guys wear them too. Seems to be the " in style " fitness wear these days.


However,

I've seen the see through version of the yoga pants in the first pic lots of times ,_ outside of the gym in public_ ,and I feel sorry for the women who wear it.
I call it the " mid life crisis " pants.

Seem to me mostly middle aged women wear that see through stuff and it looks disgusting.

IMO, if teen or twenty somethings wore it, then I no problem because that is usually a crazy period in your life and that sort of attitude is expected.

By far the worst I've seen was recently at a car show, two mothers wearing them while their teenage daughters were well dressed in jeans and shorts.

The saying " _a little child shall lead them_ ", came to my mind.


----------



## Jellybeans

These are the styles I wear


----------



## sparkyjim

Deejo said:


> I get checked out by guys all the time when I wear my yoga pants to the gym ...


yeah, sorry about that Deejo...


----------



## long_done

Entropy3000 said:


> Infinite shades of grey here. I know exactly what he is talking about.
> 
> maybe they are not wearing "yoga pants" at all. Maybe they are wearing tights with nothing else. That is what it looks like.
> 
> -----
> 
> Googled yoga pants versus tights. It seems there is a type of yoga pants that are sheer. I see these not so much at the gym as out and about shopping and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not uncommon for these to be worn with a thong or g-string. Unfortunately the wrong women wear these.
> 
> I am betting that these are what is being defended. Not even the same thing IMO, though plenty sexy without being over the top. :
> 
> ..
> Anyway, at the gym I am too psyched up to take much notice.


Yea those are definitely not yoga pants. I practically live at the gym at times, have for years... I have never once seen a woman wear those things to the gym for yoga or anything else...


----------



## Miss Independent

Entropy3000 said:


> Ummmm, the yoga pants I have seen and there may be different kinds are very revealing, especially the light color ones. Basically see thru as well as painted on.
> 
> 
> 
> Body paint is not bare skin either.











Your first attachment wasn't a yoga pant. Based on the picture you posted can you explain how she's naked? Since it's the same


----------



## Entropy3000

spinsterdurga said:


> View attachment 25154
> 
> 
> Your first attachment wasn't a yoga pant. Based on the picture you posted can you explain how she's naked? Since it's the same


I do not undertsand your question. The ones that are see thru is what I am talking about. Period. Nothing else. Indeed why I posted the pictures to show the difference. Many people claim the sheer to be yoga pants and they get tossed into the mix. Hope this clarifies it. 

And there are those that fit much like body paint. The above are not those. I did not wish to grab a lot of images from a google search when everyone can do that for themselves. I was just showing there is a disconnect on terms. I know what he was talking about and they are absurd. 

You expect a certain amount of the extremes from less mature ( emotionally ) single women but it is NOT exclusive by any means.

My entire point was made based on comments made to Dredd. Perhaos they take issue with the mainstream for lack of a better term yoga pants. But some of these things that pass for yoga pants are absurd.


----------



## Entropy3000

long_done said:


> Yea those are definitely not yoga pants. I practically live at the gym at times, have for years... I have never once seen a woman wear those things to the gym for yoga or anything else...


Many GYMs do not allow them.

I am in the corner near the squat rack. The only women who venture there for the most part are the serious ones. I do not have a view of the various classes held. But this has come up in discussions with RL women. Probably more common in a zumba class as opposed to doing Sumo Deadlifts.


----------



## Miss Independent

Entropy3000 said:


> I do not undertsand your question. The ones that are see thru is what I am talking about. Period. Nothing else. Indeed why I posted the pictures to show the difference. Many people claim the sheer to be yoga pants and they get tossed into the mix. Hope this clarifies it.
> 
> And there are those that fit much like body paint. The above are not those. I did not wish to grab a lot of images from a google search when everyone can do that for themselves. I was just showing there is a disconnect on terms. I know what he was talking about and they are absurd.
> 
> You expect a certain amount of the extremes from less mature ( emotionally ) single women but it is NOT exclusive by any means.
> 
> My entire point was made based on comments made to Dredd. Perhaos they take issue with the mainstream for lack of a better term yoga pants. But some of these things that pass for yoga pants are absurd.



I was talking about yoga pant (the one you and everyone else attached). Those see through are not yoga pants


----------



## Entropy3000

spinsterdurga said:


> I was talking about yoga pant (the one you and everyone else attached). Those see through are not yoga pants


I see that now. So if you follow the evolution of my posts you will see where I am coming from. All sorts of things pass for yoga pants. I don't wear them. Like I said when I am at the GYM I am working.


----------



## omgitselaine

Dollystanford said:


> I wear similar to Hearts when in the gym because you need ease of movement when lifting weights. I couldn't give less of a toss about whether anyone's looking at my ass or not. Go in, headphones on, lift weights, get out again


Ideally working out at the gym this would be the best gameplan for any woman IMHO ! 

I often go in with my headphones on from the second I come out of the ladies locker rooms until I get back to my car after my workout. It may sometimes seem rude but Im there to workout and not chit chat with anyone !?!?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I wear headphones a lot.Even if there's no music playing in them. Especially at the grocery store if DH isn't with me and the mall.


----------



## worley

doesn't bother me really, if there is something worth looking at, people will look. 
she's mine, I'm hers; we're secure in that and it's all that matters.


----------



## vellocet

Wolf1974 said:


> My question is are any of you other guys bothered by this?


Its going to be natural for a guy to check out a gf/wife. Now if they do it in front of you and are absolutely falling all over themselves in front of me, I'd take issue with that.

But that has never happened.

I'm not bothered by men checking out my gf. What concerns me is my gf's reaction. If she acts like she really enjoys the attention or reciprocates the "checking out", THEN I'd have issue with it.


----------



## sandc

As long as the men are respectful and don't act like a pervert it doesn't bother me at all if they check out my wife. She's attractive. I check her out too. The female form is beautiful and I expect men to look at her.


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> I wear similar to Hearts when in the gym because you need ease of movement when lifting weights. I couldn't give less of a toss about whether anyone's looking at my ass or not. Go in, headphones on, lift weights, get out again


Great for Deadlifting. 

You can always take a page from the branch Warren book and start throwing plates to intimidate people. Nevermind you have it covered I am sure.

Unchained

Guys can be such lunks.


----------



## Ikaika

Deejo said:


> I get checked out by guys all the time when I wear my yoga pants to the gym ...



I find them too constricting in certain places... "Been bound too long".


----------



## vellocet

Cosmos said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in the top two (which to me are tights/leggings). The bottom ones are what I call yoga pants, except I wear them to mid-calf.


If I saw a woman wearing the ones in the top two, I'd have to roll my eyes at the obvious conceitedness. I don't like women that are full of themselves or think they are all that.


----------



## treyvion

vellocet said:


> Its going to be natural for a guy to check out a gf/wife. Now if they do it in front of you and are absolutely falling all over themselves in front of me, I'd take issue with that.
> 
> But that has never happened.
> 
> I'm not bothered by men checking out my gf. What concerns me is my gf's reaction. If she acts like she really enjoys the attention or reciprocates the "checking out", THEN I'd have issue with it.


She can notice and even enjoy it. There should never be a doubt in your mind that you are her man. 

See the problem is when you are with a scorching hot wayward is guys will check her out, she will get drawn into it actually observing the opportunities around her and ignore you, because to a wayward you are not her man...


----------



## ladybird

I wear yoga pants so im naked from the waist down.. Really?! I never used to take notice of other men checking me out, my husband did tho, it would piss him off, guess I should have put a paper bag over my head and wore a moomoo! :/


----------



## vellocet

treyvion said:


> She can notice and even enjoy it.


Correction, she can be flattered by it and feel good about herself.

To enjoy it will eventually morph into inviting the attention, and so on.


----------



## Shoto1984

As others have stated, a lot has to do with how the woman handles it. If she completely ignores it then it goes a long way to diffusing things. Head phones are great in that it reduces the chance of some random pick up attempt. I agree, in part, about the yoga pants point. If a woman wears clothes that show her body she's going to get male attention. So you reap what you sow. Also a gym is a meat market.... generally a bunch of meat heads who like to look at themselves in the mirror. No surprise you run into morons in that crowd. Just say'n.....


----------



## sandc

Ladies, keep wearing the yoga pants. We're not looking. Promise.


----------



## couple

Yes, it is very hot to catch a guy looking at my wife as if he finds her attractive. I've told her about it on occasion and she is very flattered by it. Makes everyone feel good...harmless fun.


----------



## ladybird

Shoto1984 said:


> As others have stated, a lot has to do with how the woman handles it. If she completely ignores it then it goes a long way to diffusing things. Head phones are great in that it reduces the chance of some random pick up attempt. I agree, in part, about the yoga pants point. If a woman wears clothes that show her body she's going to get male attention. So you reap what you sow. Also a gym is a meat market.... generally a bunch of meat heads who like to look at themselves in the mirror. No surprise you run into morons in that crowd. Just say'n.....


Ive had men randomly come up and ask me for my number. I wear a wedding ring! Or stupid pick up lines most of the time happens at walmart, ive even had walmart males employees hit on me, I gets old very fast. I may not be happy in my marriage, but sheesh im married still! I say oh I dont know let me call my husband and see if he approves first


----------



## RandomDude

I'm abit exhibitionist so I find it hot!


----------



## ladybird

Shoto1984 said:


> As others have stated, a lot has to do with how the woman handles it. If she completely ignores it then it goes a long way to diffusing things. Head phones are great in that it reduces the chance of some random pick up attempt. I agree, in part, about the yoga pants point. If a woman wears clothes that show her body she's going to get male attention. So you reap what you sow. Also a gym is a meat market.... generally a bunch of meat heads who like to look at themselves in the mirror. No surprise you run into morons in that crowd. Just say'n.....


Ive had men randomly come up and ask me for my number. I wear a wedding ring! Or stupid pick up lines most of the time happens at walmart, ive even had walmart males employees hit on me, I gets old very fast. I may not be happy in my marriage, but sheesh im married still!

it doesnt matter what you wear either, if they are going to check you out they will reguardless..


----------



## heartsbeating

Deejo said:


> I get checked out by guys all the time when I wear my yoga pants to the gym ...


You're a classic.


----------



## heartsbeating

Jellybeans said:


> They are trashy.


At the very least, cut out the washing/sizing label.


----------



## bbdad

> Also a gym is a meat market.... generally a bunch of meat heads who like to look at themselves in the mirror. No surprise you run into morons in that crowd. Just say'n.....


Sorry, but this person is very ignorant on a gym population. You may try stepping into a gym and realize that is not the typical gym population.


----------



## Shoto1984

bbdad said:


> Sorry, but this person is very ignorant on a gym population. You may try stepping into a gym and realize that is not the typical gym population.


OK, forgive me.... The Florida gym experience is obviously much different than the gym experience where the other posters live. Our experiences my differ but "ignorant" seems a little harsh...


----------



## sandc

Most of the lifters at the gym I was going to were gay. So ladies had no problem there. No, they didn't check me out either.

Just can't win.


----------



## Jellybeans

sandc said:


> Ladies, keep wearing the yoga pants. We're not looking. Promise.


:rofl::smthumbup:



ladybird said:


> Ive had men randomly come up and ask me for my number. I wear a wedding ring! I may not be happy in my marriage, but sheesh im married still! I say oh I dont know let me call my husband and see if he approves first


One of my colleagues was 8 months pregnant, ready to burst when she got "HEY Girl...can I get your number" from a guy. LOL. Flirts flirt no matter what.


----------



## convert

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl::smthumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my colleagues was 8 months pregnant, ready to burst when she got "HEY Girl...can I get your number" from a guy. LOL. Flirts flirt no matter what.



Yea the guy probably wanted to go half on another one

there is all kinds out there


----------



## Entropy3000

sandc said:


> Most of the lifters at the gym I was going to were gay. So ladies had no problem there. No, they didn't check me out either.
> 
> Just can't win.


Zumba class.


----------



## Entropy3000

CrossFit


----------



## sandc

Entropy3000 said:


> Zumba class.


:lol:

The guys at my old gym weren't the flamboyant type. You'd never know it if you didn't see them holding hands after they left the gym.


----------



## bbdad

> OK, forgive me.... The Florida gym experience is obviously much different than the gym experience where the other posters live. Our experiences my differ but "ignorant" seems a little harsh...


Ignorant simply means lacking knowledge on a topic. I am ignorant in many topics. It is not a derogative term.


----------



## Entropy3000

sandc said:


> :lol:
> 
> The guys at my old gym weren't the flamboyant type. You'd never know it if you didn't see them holding hands after they left the gym.


Training partners can get very close. Sometimes after an exceptional heavy lifting session I cry and it helps to cuddle.


j/k


It is not uncommon to see some guy bring their hottie GF all decked out and looking nice to the GYM. He is showing her how to do curls with the pink weights, wants people to think he is not gay and she is intent watching the men do Squats with the bars springing. Perhaps she is not so much checking out anyone but either thinking those guys are nuckenfutts or that she would like to do that instead. If the bar ain't bendin you're just pretendin. 

So the question is not whether guys are checking out your GF. If she is hot and dresses the part she will bechecked out. Duh!!! But how much checking out is she doing? Also normal of course. Now what I find annoying is when some guy feels the need to instruct her on how to lift and she knows more than him. And he won't go away. He needs to go away and go hump a machine.


----------



## Jellybeans

I never train with anyone. In fact, I hate working out with people. I am one of the headphone types. I do it to avoid conversation with anyone and to just listen to my music. I probably come across as really anti-social to most people who see me at the gym.

Hope this guy doesn't fall off the machine:


----------



## Rowan

Periodically there's a new crop of frat boys from the local university who think that all the hot babes will be easy pickin's down at the yoga studio. So, they show up in their little shorts and tank tops anticipating spending an hour and a half ogling the behinds of the alluring women bending and stretching in front of them. It's always a hoot to see their expressions turn to abject dismay as the class fills with retired professors, 30-something pregnant ladies, and the cute middle-aged gay couple in the Tuesday night class. And that super-hawt yoga instructor they were doubtless anticipating? Yeah, she's actually a 75 year old German art history professor with a thick accent and even thicker glasses. 

Somehow, the fact that all of us are, in fact, wearing yoga pants doesn't seem to help.


----------



## DoF

I never went to the gym, not even once.

I simply close my office door and do self exercises (push ups, sit ups etc).

We also walk/hike a lot and we do a LOT of sports.


----------



## sinnister

Doesn't bother me. God made her beautiful. Dudes are going to want to hit. 

C'est la vie.


----------



## Wolf1974

Entropy3000 said:


> CrossFit


Bless you sir




Bless you


----------



## Shoto1984

bbdad said:


> Ignorant simply means lacking knowledge on a topic. I am ignorant in many topics. It is not a derogative term.


I'm well aware of the definition though the intention in the use of the word is often slightly different. In this case I guess we'd have to agree that we are both ignorant on this topic. Me as to your experience in the gyms you've been in and you as to my experience in the gyms I've been in.

Just for disclosure, my experience is almost 30 yrs with memberships in Gold's Gym which I visited many locations, LA Fitness which I visited many locations and several smaller local gyms/fitness clubs. Admittedly none of these were set ups as powerlifting gyms or cross training gyms but I think they represent a pretty good sample for the experience many, if not most, people have.


----------



## bbdad

I've been in and out of gyms for about 20 years. There are some gyms that are known as meat markets. There are also your typical suburban gyms that are more family oriented, and then there are you hard core gyms. If you talk to people before joining, you will learn if it is a meat market or a different kind of gym in about the first 5-10 minutes.

Also, just because a guy carries muscle, does not mean that he is a "meat head." That usually indicates a negative term for one lacking intelligence and trying to use large muscles to compensate for something else. I get called a meat head quite often. However, I will put my IQ, education and life experiences up against any one and you can realize that not all guys with a "bit more muscle than average" are not dumb meat heads. If it is close to contest time, I will admit that I will be flexing in the mirror between sets - not every time, but it does occur.

So, just different experiences in different geographic areas.


----------



## rush

the issue I have is from a previous cheating x wife, now I trust my wife but a lot of men? no


----------



## options20

I like showing off my girl or guy that I'm with. I don't mind people looking at my partner. It's a vicarious compliment.


----------



## long_done

bbdad said:


> I've been in and out of gyms for about 20 years. There are some gyms that are known as meat markets. There are also your typical suburban gyms that are more family oriented, and then there are you hard core gyms. If you talk to people before joining, you will learn if it is a meat market or a different kind of gym in about the first 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Also, just because a guy carries muscle, does not mean that he is a "meat head." That usually indicates a negative term for one lacking intelligence and trying to use large muscles to compensate for something else. I get called a meat head quite often. However, I will put my IQ, education and life experiences up against any one and you can realize that not all guys with a "bit more muscle than average" are not dumb meat heads. If it is close to contest time, I will admit that I will be flexing in the mirror between sets - not every time, but it does occur.
> 
> So, just different experiences in different geographic areas.


Amen. Most gyms I go to are not meat markets. But it is up to the individual if they want to be chased or not at the gym. Me I go to meditate, and occasionally look at the eye candy. 

I mean seriously, if anyone expects a healthy hetero male to be working out, increasing all that testosterone, and NOT look at hot female bodies.... do you LIVE on MARS??? :rofl:

Some people... I swear... LOL


----------



## Shoto1984

As I mentioned previously, a lot goes to how a woman handles attention AND how she dresses. You have to wonder...if she's in a committed relationship, why wear clothes that put her body on display and draw a lot of male attention? It makes you wonder why she's in the gym to start with. Is it to get exercise and be healthy or is it for the male attention....

Between what people wear and how they behave, I've often thought that if I were a psychology student working on my PHD I might use gym populations as the subject for my dissertation.


----------



## Shoto1984

long_done said:


> Amen. *Most gyms I go to are not meat markets.* But it is up to the individual if they want to be chased or not at the gym. Me I go to meditate, *and occasionally look at the eye candy. *
> 
> Some people... I swear... LOL


OK


----------



## Jellybeans

shoto1984 said:


> it makes you wonder why she's in the gym to start with. Is it to get exercise and be healthy or is it for the male attention....


...
...
...


----------



## jane1213

Shoto1984 said:


> As I mentioned previously, a lot goes to how a woman handles attention AND how she dresses. You have to wonder...if she's in a committed relationship, why wear clothes that put her body on display and draw a lot of male attention? It makes you wonder why she's in the gym to start with. Is it to get exercise and be healthy or is it for the male attention....
> 
> Between what people wear and how they behave, I've often thought that if I were a psychology student working on my PHD I might use gym populations as the subject for my dissertation.


man you need to do your PHD on why a woman in a relationship _still_ goes to the gym.... it is indeed a puzzling question hehehe


----------



## treyvion

jane1213 said:


> man you need to do your PHD on why a woman in a relationship _still_ goes to the gym.... it is indeed a puzzling question hehehe


Yeah, it would be improbable goes to the gym to stay in good shape and because she likes how it makes her feel.


----------



## Shoto1984

Shoto1984 said:


> Is it to get exercise and be healthy or is it for the male attention....


What part did you miss.


----------



## JCD

Shoto1984 said:


> What part did you miss.


What part did you miss? We have had long conversations on why women wear yoga pants et al. It's hot. Cloth bunch is an uncomfortable problem no matter WHO is exercising. Getting a shirt or pair of pants caught on a machine is distracting at worse, dangerous at best.

So...why do they wear such clothes? Occam's razor has an answer for you. Now, yes, there are degrees to exercise wear...but you seem to be using too broad a brush with too dark a paint.


----------



## JCD

Rowan said:


> Periodically there's a new crop of frat boys from the local university who think that all the hot babes will be easy pickin's down at the yoga studio. So, they show up in their little shorts and tank tops anticipating spending an hour and a half ogling the behinds of the alluring women bending and stretching in front of them. It's always a hoot to see their expressions turn to abject dismay as the class fills with retired professors, 30-something pregnant ladies, and the cute middle-aged gay couple in the Tuesday night class. And that super-hawt yoga instructor they were doubtless anticipating? Yeah, she's actually a 75 year old German art history professor with a thick accent and even thicker glasses.
> 
> Somehow, the fact that all of us are, in fact, wearing yoga pants doesn't seem to help.




There are fatal flaws in the American educational system. This highlights them almost as much as reading comprehension levels.


----------



## lovelygirl

Shoto1984 said:


> As I mentioned previously, a lot goes to how a woman handles attention AND how she dresses. You have to wonder...if she's in a committed relationship, why wear clothes that put her body on display and draw a lot of male attention? It makes you wonder why she's in the gym to start with. Is it to get exercise and be healthy or is it for the male attention....
> 
> Between what people wear and how they behave, I've often thought that if I were a psychology student working on my PHD I might use gym populations as the subject for my dissertation.


There's a couple who exercises at my gym. The girl, especially, comes for everything but the gym. She wears SUPER-tight yoga pants, she has done her a** and obviously all the guys drool on her. 
On the other hand, her hand boyfriend is a guy with big muscles who checks out all the girls. 

The most ridiculous couple ever. 
*********************************

Being checked out is normal but what's important is the reaction of your partner to that. If he encourages it then I'd be turned off.
We all like attention but if I am in a committed relationship and I encourage guys to hit me then it'd be totally disrespectful towards the relationship.


----------



## SeekingEcstasy

Years ago I would have said, "Check out my woman all you want. Drool if you like. You can even try to hit on her (she will tell me and I'll get a chance to tell her how hot I think she is and we'll end up in bed). I'm secure and it just makes me feel good to have her."

Now, I would just have to hear how discusting men are.


----------



## heartsbeating

jane1213 said:


> man you need to do your PHD on why a woman in a relationship _still_ goes to the gym.... it is indeed a puzzling question hehehe


After we married, a male colleague saw me cutting up fruit to eat and jokingly said "You're married, you don't have to eat that anymore. He loves you for who you are. You can get fat now." 


:smthumbup: Bring on the doughnuts!


----------



## ElCanario

Wolf1974 said:


> So my GF recently joined my gym and I have been introducing her to weight lifting. Since we are in the weight area the number of guys is higher than women. Shouldn't be that way but at my gym it is. Anyway one ASSet my GF has is a great ass made even better in yoga pants. So when we go I see her getting checked out. It's nothing egregious just little looks.
> 
> Anyway this doesn't bother me. IF someone was leering I would take issue or purposely making her uncomfortable I would do something but it's not that. I'm not a jealous person by nature so not a big deal. My question is are any of you other guys bothered by this? No right or wrong answers just curious what others are thinking about this. Doesn't have to apply to the gym....if your woman is getting checked out does it bother you?


You shouldn't feel bad if other men check out your lady. You should feel bad if they don't.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

I rather enjoy when another man gives my wife an admiring look. If he holds his gaze too long I'll put my hand on the outside of her thigh or the small of her back while giving him that wickedly smug smile.

As for the gym, people (irrespective of gender) going for reasons other than lifting (or cardio, or whatever) is one of the primary reasons I stopped going to a gym altogether and built out my own in our spare bedroom.


----------



## Marduk

If you're going to date/marry a hot woman you're going to have to be ok with her being checked out.

Just like you're going to have to step in and mate guard with some d-bag if it becomes disrespectful or gets out of hand.

Just like she's going to have to be with you, if you keep your crap together and are hot enough to get checked out yourself.


----------



## TruthHunter

Wolf1974 said:


> So my GF recently joined my gym and I have been introducing her to weight lifting. Since we are in the weight area the number of guys is higher than women. Shouldn't be that way but at my gym it is. Anyway one ASSet my GF has is a great ass made even better in yoga pants. So when we go I see her getting checked out.  It's nothing egregious just little looks.
> 
> Anyway this doesn't bother me. IF someone was leering I would take issue or purposely making her uncomfortable I would do something but it's not that. I'm not a jealous person by nature so not a big deal. My question is are any of you other guys bothered by this? No right or wrong answers just curious what others are thinking about this. Doesn't have to apply to the gym....if your woman is getting checked out does it bother you?


Casual glances are going to happen, and should generally be disregarded. HOWEVER, if this is a leering dbag scenario, it seems that such dbags are usually staring extra hard hoping that the woman will notice the leering, as this is the dbag's attempt at nonverbal flirting. And if the H/BF is present, then the dbag is being disrespectful to the H/BF and effectively issuing a challenge, signaling `hey im checking out/attempting to flirt with your woman right in front of you and i dont think you have the [email protected] to do anything about it.' In that case, the H/BF, as a self-respecting man, should be prepared to escalate to a level he deems necessary, without looking like a neanderthal... unless neanderthal level becomes absolutely necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ElCanario said:


> You shouldn't feel bad if other men check out your lady. You should feel bad if they don't.


You shouldn't feel bad either way. You like her, she likes you. That's the happy end of the story.


----------



## krismimo

I work in a gym hell I'm a manager we don't have that vibe in here. Do men look? Sure but they are respectful and the women feel safe. Now I can't speak for all Gyms but mine is well umm classy.


----------



## krismimo

I just wanted to put my input if that was ok... (Not a guy).

Thank you for posting it it raises a good point. The one thing I wanted in a man is not someone who is insecure, and someone who loves himself and secure within himself. (And I would do the same.)

The thing I love about my husband is how he looks at things he is very practical and level headed. Early on in our engagement we talked about jealousy and things of that nature. He tells me he is not a jealous person and he finds it amusing when guys check me out especially when I'm oblivious to it, I don't pay attention to it especially if I'm going someplace. 

He says yeah everywhere you go you turn heads...this was news to me haha I was blushing! I was like well how come you never say anything? He said. Because you are with me and as long as they are not disrespectful or trying to touch you I have no problem with that. At the end of the day you come home with me  I know that I'm with a attractive woman and the truth is not every man can handle that. Plus I trust you if someone says anything to you I know you will say something to him. 

I was flattered really flattered and it made sense, well at least to us. It also made me feel good that he finds me attractive but also because he trust me. When it all comes down to it really about trust and security.


----------



## heartsbeating

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> You shouldn't feel bad either way. You like her, she likes you. That's the happy end of the story.


Amen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion

marduk said:


> If you're going to date/marry a hot woman you're going to have to be ok with her being checked out.
> 
> Just like you're going to have to step in and mate guard with some d-bag if it becomes disrespectful or gets out of hand.
> 
> Just like she's going to have to be with you, if you keep your crap together and are hot enough to get checked out yourself.


This is the best defense. Let them worried about who is looking at you and not the other way around.


----------



## ElCanario

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> You shouldn't feel bad either way. You like her, she likes you. That's the happy end of the story.


I used "feel bad" as a figure of speech. I do see someone checking out someone I'm with as an acknowledgment of her attractiveness, and therefore a reflection of me. 

Only if someone would blatantly disrespect me by hitting on her in front of me would I be dismayed in some way.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

ElCanario said:


> I used "feel bad" as a figure of speech. I do see someone checking out someone I'm with as an acknowledgment of her attractiveness, and therefore a reflection of me.
> 
> Only if someone would blatantly disrespect me by hitting on her in front of me would I be dismayed in some way.


I understood, and don't mistake me for criticizing you. I just feel that whether someone else is attracted to my woman or not isn't a reflection of me. It doesn't make me happy or unhappy. If I like her, I like her, whether anyone else does or not.


----------



## ElCanario

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I understood, and don't mistake me for criticizing you. I just feel that whether someone else is attracted to my woman or not isn't a reflection of me. It doesn't make me happy or unhappy. If I like her, I like her, whether anyone else does or not.


No doubt.


----------



## heartsbeating

Having dinner with hubs and others at the pub. Random guy with a few drinks in him, looked to hubs and about us being married said, 'Wow how'd you manage that? Good work my man..' And followed this with a handshake. Hubs laughed along and they briefly swapped notes about dark ales. Hubs said to me after he doesn't need another guy's validation to know what a beautiful wife he has. I found that comment sexy. 

I'm not 'all that' ...like I said, the guy had a few drinks in him lol but knowing that I'm 'all that' to a man secure within himself and our relationship? Well, that's alluring to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoenix_

It would bother me if my wife was wearing something revealing even if it's at the gym. I would not be comfortable if my wife wore yoga pants in public and neither would she. It doesn't matter if they're more comfortable, being naked would be comfortable too so why not just do that?
Every woman knows that when she wears yoga pants around men they will stare. If they don't mind men staring at them while they're wearing pants that are basically glued to their body then that says something.


----------



## JASON58

I am way passed that jealous mode, i really dont care, unless you got somebody constantly gawking , then that's would make me concerned.
If the wife wants to look at guys, i really don't care, to me it just means her eye sight is still good.


----------



## HappyGilmore

I couple of years ago, my husband and I were at an outdoors-sporting goods store, and apparently, a young man about 20 years old (at the oldest) was checking me out. I, of course, did not notice because I never notice such things. I'm always too focused on the tasks at hand. It was my husband who took note of it, and later on told me of the situation, with that cute devilish grin on his face.

"You should have seen his head swivel around. He almost broke his neck! Of course, I can't say as I blame him."

I wondered why, because I was in my normal tee-shirt and jeans and hiking boots ensemble, nothing special. But we shared a good chuckle about it and how I was old enough to possibly be the young man's mother.

Whenever it happens, we always laugh about it together. I recommend you two do the same. Take it all with a dose of humor--which is actually the secret to a happy life.


----------



## DoF

IMO women should not be wearing such revealing clothes. Don't get me wrong, I like yoga pants and all but I think every woman that wears is really lowers her standards and reveals WAY too much then they should.

Also I like when women leave a LOT to imagination vs flaunt it.

I don't mind guys checking out my wife, as long as it's not offensive and over the top etc. Most won't dare doing that in my presence anyways.......hehe


----------



## sinnister

I don't make judgements or snap generalizations of women based on what they wear. I don't know their circumstances in life, their life experiences or their motivations. For me to assume would be foolish and presumptuous.


----------



## omgitselaine

I guess it all depends on how secure the guy/husband is ??

My hubby says he notices guys " checking " me out all the time and he simply holds my hand tighter and grins ......... knowing I'll be going home with him , hoping into bed with him and not always just going to sleep ummmm with him  

So he doesnt allow those " looks or checking out's " affect him at all !!


----------



## Wolf1974

omgitselaine said:


> I guess it all depends on how secure the guy/husband is ??
> 
> My hubby says he notices guys " checking " me out all the time and he simply holds my hand tighter and grins ......... knowing I'll be going home with him , hoping into bed with him and not always just going to sleep ummmm with him
> 
> So he doesnt allow those " looks or checking out's " affect him at all !!


My approach as well. I think it's a little humorous to catch some guy checking out my GF ass. Other day it was a group of teen boys. Was funny to me


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

I see nothing wrong with yoga pants. 

And no it doesn't bother me if another dude checks out my wife. Only time she wears yoga pants is if she got too fat overnight for her jeans. 

She's really let herself go so it doesn't worry me at all. She sure does fancy her cake.


----------



## 6301

A friend of mine and his fiance were at a swimming pool and they went to the refreshment stand to get food and being that there was a crowd, his fiance waited away from the crowd. 

Now she's 4'10" tall 90 pounds and wearing a red bikini that looked real good on her. He's 6'5" 260 and not a ounce of fat on him. 

Meanwhile back where she's waiting, a couple guys come up and ask her to come back to their blanket, She refused and said she was with her fiance. One kid said, so what come back anyhow. She said no and told them she wasn't interested. They kept asking and finally she told the one kid that maybe he should ask her fiance if it's OK and if says he's cool with it then she'll come over to the blanket with them.

Stupid kid said, OK where is he and she replied, "Right behind you". The kid turned around and saw this guy standing there with a box full of fries and Cokes, looked at the kid and asked him if he was looking for him, here he is. 

These guys did a slow back peddle and walked away and kept looking over their shoulder. 

It's one thing to look, another to bother.


----------



## over20

DoF said:


> IMO women should not be wearing such revealing clothes. Don't get me wrong, I like yoga pants and all but I think every woman that wears is really lowers her standards and reveals WAY too much then they should.
> 
> Also I like when women leave a LOT to imagination vs flaunt it.
> 
> I don't mind guys checking out my wife, as long as it's not offensive and over the top etc. Most won't dare doing that in my presence anyways.......hehe


They do, that's what sunglasses are for


----------



## tom67

over20 said:


> They do, that's what sunglasses are for


:lol:


----------



## over20

DoF said:


> IMO women should not be wearing such revealing clothes. Don't get me wrong, I like yoga pants and all but I think every woman that wears is really lowers her standards and reveals WAY too much then they should.
> 
> Also I like when women leave a LOT to imagination vs flaunt it.
> 
> I don't mind guys checking out my wife, as long as it's not offensive and over the top etc. Most won't dare doing that in my presence anyways.......hehe


Ladies do it as much as men, hun


----------



## Wolf1974

over20 said:


> Ladies do it as much as men, hun


Not nearly as much or they are much better at disguising it lol


----------



## over20

Your right Wolf


----------



## kilgoreisme

over20 said:


> Ladies do it as much as men, hun


check out men? huh, then you are better at hiding it. i never notice.


----------



## omgitselaine

over20 said:


> DoF said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO women should not be wearing such revealing clothes. Don't get me wrong, I like yoga pants and all but I think every woman that wears is really lowers her standards and reveals WAY too much then they should.
> 
> Also I like when women leave a LOT to imagination vs flaunt it.
> 
> I don't mind guys checking out my wife, as long as it's not offensive and over the top etc. Most won't dare doing that in my presence anyways.......hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies do it as much as men, hun
Click to expand...

Guilty as charged !!!!!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Jellybeans

heartsbeating said:


> Random guy with a few drinks in him, looked to hubs and about us being married said, 'Wow how'd you manage that? Good work my man..' And followed this with a handshake.
> 
> I'm not 'all that' ...


But you are all that and a bag of chips. I have seen your picture. You a star! 












DoF said:


> IMO women should not be wearing such revealing clothes. Don't get me wrong, I like yoga pants and all but I think every woman that wears is really lowers her standards and reveals WAY too much then they should.


:scratchhead:

So wearing yoga pants are "lowering standards?" Gosh, so many restrictions. 

I routinely wear them to the gym because they are the most comfortable/flexible thing to wear to work out. Perhaps I should start wearing a bag so that I raise my standards...


----------



## DoF

over20 said:


> They do, that's what sunglasses are for


I know...


----------



## DoF

Jellybeans said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> So wearing yoga pants are "lowering standards?" Gosh, so many restrictions.
> 
> I routinely wear them to the gym because they are the most comfortable/flexible thing to wear to work out. Perhaps I should start wearing a bag so that I raise my standards...


Yoga pants is really like not wearing anything at all.....

But if you like them, that's all that matters.


----------



## DoF

kilgoreisme said:


> check out men? huh, then you are better at hiding it. i never notice.


I agree, I also hardly ever notice women checking out other guys around/catch them etc.


----------



## Lyris

I like yoga pants, they're comfy and I don't give a sh*t if people are looking at my ass.


----------



## Jellybeans

I quite like if someone checks out my ass, too, Lyris. 

I don't do all that cardio for nothing. Hehehehe.


----------



## Jellybeans

DoF said:


> Yoga pants is really like not wearing anything at all.....


Gonna have to disagree with you, Dof.

Being naked isn't quite the same as this


----------



## Married but Happy

Jellybeans said:


> Perhaps I should start wearing a bag so that I raise my standards...


You can be "all that" as long as you fill the bag with chips!


----------



## Jellybeans

I do.


----------



## DoF

Jellybeans said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you, Dof.
> 
> Being naked isn't quite the same as this


I know it's not, but it simply doesn't hide anything and leaves your butt crack and vagina area exposed (with a bit of clothing over it).

Not to mention that I see So many women wearing see thru ones.....and they don't even know it.

It almost seems like our clothing industry found a way for women to lower their standards completely and exposing themselves to men without even knowing?

And women are completely going along with it, it's all normal/all good.

Weird


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

As long as its from a respectable distance I have no issues with it. I even don't mind guys hitting on her (have to expect it at any bar/restaurant, etc), but once she says shes married or pulls out the ring, and if they're still persistent, that gets my blood boiling.


----------



## heartsbeating

DoF said:


> I know it's not, but it simply doesn't hide anything and leaves your butt crack and vagina area exposed (with a bit of clothing over it).


----------



## heartsbeating

Jellybeans said:


>


hahah love this. 


(thanks!)


----------

